

XKCD Substitutions Plus - idoco
https://github.com/idoco/xkcd_substitutions_plus

======
idoco
I have written yet another chrome extension inspired by xkcd.com/1288
[xkcd:Substitutions] - [http://goo.gl/pp9oj2](http://goo.gl/pp9oj2) . I did
this since I couldn't find one that let you to edit the list of substitutions.

Since I'm a Java developer I'm aware to the fact that my js code have no style
and is most probably bad :) , I'll be glad hear constructive comments!

